# Algorithmus für Bildvergleich



## DexXxtrin (25. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Vergleicher-Algorithmus. Und zwar will ich zwei Bilder (Ich arbeite nicht auf einem PC sonder auf einem uP, somit habe ich nur die Digitalwerte jedes Pixels) vergleichen und die Übereinstimmung feststellen (etwa so wie bei Filmen die Fingerabdrücke…). Leider habe ich noch nichts gefunden. Weiss nicht ob ich unter dem Falsche suche oder…
Eigentlich wäre ich nur schon mal froh wenn ich einfach den Algorithmus habe, wenn jemand gerade den Code in C hat wäre auch nicht schlecht.

Gruss DexXxtrin


----------

